# USDA Hay Numbers 07-08 comparison



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I attached a file with the USDA numbers for 2007 and the 2008 estimates as of August 1, 2008. Looks likes the estimated yields are up almost everywhere although less hay ground was farmed.


----------

